# Horus Heresy blog



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you know I have begun writing a blog about the Horus Heresy, primarily covering Black Library novels and audio, but also covering Forgeworld and older GW works. I'm only 2 blog posts in, but have a lot more planned.

It's posted here: www.baddice.co.uk/heresy

I hope you'll give it a read, and I look forward to any feedback.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Realy nice idea!

I'll read your blog every day, be sure 
Good luck to you.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

well done mate, good read. ill bookmark it.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

My latest blog post, top 5 Horus Heresy Novels, is here http://baddice.co.uk/top-5-horus-heresy-novels/

Hope you enjoy it, and thanks for reading.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

New blog post, Primarch Discovery order is now up.

http://baddice.co.uk/primarch-discovery-order/


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Nice work. I think that lack of continuity from BL/GW in this area is very poor. Its not hard for them to sit down and sort this out. Get ADB and Abnett to sort it. I'd ignore the Corax reference in Deliverance Lost as well as I'd like to think that when they were all found they had a big party/meeting, but that's just me. I'd also like to think that they were all found by at least 60 - 70 years into the great crusade max. Gives them all more than a 100 years fighting for the Emperor (minus the lost 2) before the Heresy.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

For whatever reason, I can't log in to your blog... and thus can't post. Here's what I wanted to say, though:

Check out "Descent of Angels", "Fallen Angels", "The First Heretic", and "Aurelian" once more. The Dark Angels novels pretty much nail down Lion El'Jonson's time of arrival on Caliban and time of discovery by the Emperor relative to the beginning of the Heresy. Similarly, either "The First Heretic" or "Aurelian" gives a solid indication of when Lorgar was found. I'll give you a definitive answer after some errands, but I'm fairly positive Lorgar was discovered BEFORE the Lion.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the response, I'm definitely interested in your reasons for Lorgar > Lion.

Here's the direct link to the blog post http://baddice.co.uk/primarch-discovery-order/

Cheers!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I read it - I just can't sign in/post.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I posted in the 40k fluff board regarding this but I'll go on here again for the relevance. What I imagine Phoebus is getting at, is that the Lion is discovered in _Decent of Angels_ and then an unspecified but likely a short amount of time passes to when we next see him in charge of his Legion, taking over from the White Scars. Without the book to hand I can't be sure, but I'm relatively certain that it indicated this is one of their first, if not their first campaign since the Lions discover, I seem to some thoughts or conversation regarding how young they still are to the crusade compared to the White Scars, again need the book. 

Either way _Fallen Angels_ then takes place fifty years after the end of Decent of Angels, and the Heresy is now in motion. In _The First Heretic_, the incident on Monarchia happens fifty years before the start of the Heresy, and by this point it's fairly apparent that Lorgar has been in command of his Legion and on the Great Crusade for some time now, certainly not new. 

From this we can quite comfortably say that Lorgar was discovered many years, probably at least a few decades before the Lion was.

Which also puts any Primarch discovered after the Lion as being found within the last fifty years of the Great Crusade. Personally I think this was the author not really thinking about how the fifty years between the two novels would effect the founding of the other Primarchs, as some of them will have taken part in very little of the Crusade before the Heresy broke out. Think the time needs to be scaled back at bit more, but well, what can you do.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate you taking the time to post up.

Adding the years into my theorising is something I have only done recently. Like you I had discounted the years reference in Fallen Angels (I also did this with Ferrus' 200 years of war, and the World Eater not having seen Angron for 100 years in Outcast Dead) as being incautious use of time by the authors. It seems to me, they have tightened up on that sort of thing now - both Brotherhood of the Storm and Angel Exterminatus seem more realistic. However, when adding years back in, I missed this. So I guess I need to revise my list again.

Bugger! But thank you.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I posted in the 40k fluff board regarding this but I'll go on here again for the relevance. What I imagine Phoebus is getting at, is that the Lion is discovered in _Decent of Angels_ and then an unspecified but likely a short amount of time passes to when we next see him in charge of his Legion, taking over from the White Scars. Without the book to hand I can't be sure, but I'm relatively certain that it indicated this is one of their first, if not their first campaign since the Lions discover, I seem to some thoughts or conversation regarding how young they still are to the crusade compared to the White Scars, again need the book.
> 
> Either way _Fallen Angels_ then takes place fifty years after the end of Decent of Angels, and the Heresy is now in motion. In _The First Heretic_, the incident on Monarchia happens fifty years before the start of the Heresy, and by this point it's fairly apparent that Lorgar has been in command of his Legion and on the Great Crusade for some time now, certainly not new.
> 
> ...


This is all true. I also agree that Scanlon was not thinking. Some of the details in this book have already been changed so I don't think too much notice should be taken on the timeline in this book. For example Decent of Angels has Luther being sent back home after one campaign, this has been changed to him fighting in many campaigns before being sent back. I suspect the timing of the Lion's discovery will also be changed.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I will definitely support this blog


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Really nice last post!
Keep it up, good work dude.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Posted another blog tonight, Whispers from the Warp, covering some new stuff due out and a few rumours/bits of information from the twittersphere!


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Just posted a new blog, a review of Betrayer by Aaron Dembski-Bowden.

It's my first book review, so I welcome any feedback (please be gentle).


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

New blog post up. It's all about how new readers to the Horus Heresy series can quickly catch up by reading specific 'key' novels. Hopefully will be useful to people trying to get into the series. You can catch it here www.baddice.co.uk/heresy


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

It's been a while since I've updated this, and then what do you know, 3 updates in a couple of weeks! Pop over and give it a read if you feel like it www.baddice.co.uk/heresy

Cheers!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Marcoos said:


> Just thought I'd let you know I have begun writing a blog about the Horus Heresy, primarily covering Black Library novels and audio, but also covering Forgeworld and older GW works. I'm only 2 blog posts in, but have a lot more planned.
> 
> It's posted here: www.baddice.co.uk/heresy
> 
> ...


I love it!
Bookmarked good sir!


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not technically a blog post, but there's a podcast interview I had with Nick Kyme posted on the Bad Dice website http://baddice.co.uk/daily313/ Enjoy!


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

For anyone interested, the 2nd and 3rd installments of the interview are now up.

http://baddice.co.uk/daily314/ - pt 2
http://baddice.co.uk/daily315/ - pt 3


----------

